# Main > General Discussion >  Daniel's Maps on Patreon

## DanielHasenbos

Hi all,

I've been promoting this for a while on social media and didn't want to pollute the forums with my spamming, but I'm on Patreon!

I'm already on Patreon with Greg (Greg&Dan), and along the way I came up with lots of ideas and concepts that simply didn't fit with our concept, so I decided to start a second one of my own. 

I'm going to draw maps based on a theme that is decided by my supporters. Each theme will consist of at least one larger area map (eg. an island, forest or kingdom) and various smaller scale maps focussing on specific areas (eg. A city or town, a town square, forest road, or dungeon). The amount of maps per theme depends on how interesting it is to my supporters. We might decide to move on to the next theme after 4 or 5 maps, or maybe we'll flesh it out more before we move on. The next theme will again be decided by a poll among my supporters! The result will be a set of maps that are all connected through a theme, but can also be used individually.

The awesome thing is; all the content that I create is 100% free to everyone. That means that people don't have to support me on Patreon to get access to the work that I put out. Feel free to use my maps for personal use.

If you can spare some, I appreciate your support. If not, no problem!

Thanks for taking the time to read this, and spreading the word is super much appreciated!  :Very Happy: 

No, to make this a map post, instead of shameless self-promotion, here's the first map of my Patreon page: *The Swamps of Rasfadal*

----------


## Ilanthar

Good luck!

----------

